# What's the best safety warning you've seen in a user manual



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm starting this thread in response to the How Safe Are We Really?? thread and to prove that some of us actually read user manuals.

This is one of the best I have ever seen and appeals to the common sense side of me.

From a Harbor Freight air Compressor manual. Page 14

*WARNING:*

Do not allow familiarity with tools to make you careless. Remember that a careless fraction of a second is 
sufficient to inflict serious injury.

So what is the best Safety Warning you have seen in a user manual? It can be funny, serious, whatever.

Note: Please try to cite the manual.


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 17, 2009)

My Eco-Shredder wood chipper warns me not to use it in an explosive atmosphere and not to use it if the power switch doesn't turn it on and off. :/


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

A bit off topic but the funniest warning label was on a charcoal grill at Big Lots. 
Quote: Watch children and pets while burning.


----------



## TerryDowning (Aug 8, 2012)

Not off topic at all. That's exactly the kind of thing that fits.


----------

